# Freight Shipping



## freeda007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I am planning to move to Italy by mid 2013. Currently, I am looking into shipping options. I have a rocking chair that I love and want to bring with me. And a bunch of miscellaneous items (bike, kitchen appliances, etc) that I could live without but wouldn't mind bringing with me since I would need to ship the rocking chair anyway (not small).

Any of you have experience shipping large items from the U.S. to Italy? Any thoughts on your experience and recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Knowing what you know now, would you still have chosen to ship? What companies/services did you use? Do you recommend them or not?

Thank you


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

freeda007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to move to Italy by mid 2013. Currently, I am looking into shipping options. I have a rocking chair that I love and want to bring with me. And a bunch of miscellaneous items (bike, kitchen appliances, etc) that I could live without but wouldn't mind bringing with me since I would need to ship the rocking chair anyway (not small).
> 
> ...



I would never ship anything that I cared about overseas again.

Here are my reasons, I dont know if they applymto you, but here goes:

Firstly, finding the right home is not easy, there could be moving house several times until you find what you like. Secondly, unless you spend a lot, you are going to have damages and thefts when you move your belongings. Even if you insure things heavily, what could possibly replace family items or the things that were gifts from your loved ones? I have moved a few times within Italy and its as if they either dont know how to handle your stuff or they charge you an absolute fortune. Third, everything is compact here. Most furnished rentals are absolutely stuffed with the propriators personal belongings including such things as clothes and shoes, taking up wardrobe space and shelf spce with useless items and nic nacs that they dont want to sell, but they dont have any place to store it because storage is extremely expensive in Italy. For example a garage will rent out for 500 euro in some areas.

If I were to do this again I would bring a toothbrush and my pajamas in my purse, that's it. Next day I'd go straight to the nearest clothes shop and buy clothes, shoes, jacket in the exact style every one else in italy is wearing. Then I would go to a hair salon and have my hair dyed whatever colour seems the most popular, usually that would be plain black. By doing these things you will avoid those scowling faces they put on for the stranieries and make your life a little bit nicer.


----------



## freeda007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Giacomina for your insight and recommendation. I really appreciate it. 

I am actually building a house in Northern Italy, so I am planning to move only once (hopefully at least!)

Sorry to hear about your moving experiences...I hope all is well now!
Thanks again!


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

Good luck Freeda.

I truly hope everything goes extremely well for you!


----------

